# Feeding on blackberries



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

the "field" my future goaties will be on is really a large blackberry patch. :yum: While they're eating that down should I be supplementing with hay? Or are the blackberries enough for roughage? Should they be getting grain as well? I'll have minerals and baking soda out for them.

Thank you all for your helpfulness on my total noob questions


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

I would give hay. You could give grain but if they are healthy, aren't milking or pregnant then you don't have to give it. But defiantly give hay as the blackberries alone won't be enough.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What are your goats used for beyond clearing a pasture?


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

Just pets  Their job will be to eat brush and get scratches


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as they keep their condition, they don't need grain. I wouldn't put out baking soda. Especially if you have males as it can negate ammonium chloride. The mineral is very important though. I would also have some hay.


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

Ah ok. I had read it was good to keep out in case of bloat. Hay and minerals seems easy enough


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I found some blackberry brambles today and was tickled that I found em before the goats did. LOL


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

Wanted to bump this back up. Right now the boys have been munching down blackberries and other brush, I've got a sweetlix mineral block put for them & plenty of fresh water. I've been looking for grass hay, but haven't been able to find ANY hay for sale. Should I be freaking out and searching high and low? Or are they ok for now?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I want to know how they eat blackberry bushes and not hurt their mouths with all the briars. Have wondered about this for a while not but thought it was to silly to ask.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They are very careful eating them if you watch.
The blackberries are very high in calcium. As long as they are getting a mix of browse they will be fine. As soon as the grasses and such are gone they will need hay or a cup of rolled oats to balance their diet. 
Sounds like they are doing well. The new hay crops will in about a month from now.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

goathiker said:


> . The new hay crops will in about a month from now.


This means that it's good to find someone that usually has hay and reserve some. People start reserving early some times.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

If they are doing well on the blackberries, and not getting skinny, they probably don't need much hay if any.


----------



## audoneout (Apr 24, 2013)

My girls are currently working on a huge blackberry patch too. I make sure to give them grass hay before they go out because they end up with feed scours if I don't, so I might watch out for that. Also, you may want to check that their feed aren't sore, I just noticed two of mine walking gingerly and checked their hooves, they All had gigantic blackberry spines embedded in their poor little feet! 2 hours with the tweezers and a bit of iodine later, they're right back in the blackberry tangle! lol


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been out of hay for about a month...mine have been eating lots of blackberry bushes too.

I think I have weird goats, the neighbor I get my hay from told me I could cut some from the field and give it to my boys, as he hasn't done his first cutting yet.
I went out and cut a bunch, all happy with myself that they were getting fresh stuff, and the brats won't eat it!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

^Willow, that's goats for ya! Hahaha! Do you know what kind of hay?


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> ^Willow, that's goats for ya! Hahaha! Do you know what kind of hay?


LOL...true!! 
It's grass hay. But they want nothing to do with it...can we say "SPOILED"?


----------

